# Afghans defend village against Taliban attack



## Ravage (Sep 17, 2010)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/September/100903-04.html

URUZGAN, Afghanistan (Courtesy of Combine Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan Media Center, Sept. 3, 2010) – Afghans repelled an attack by Taliban against their village in Uruzgan Aug. 31.

The Afghan Local Police, using their security checkpoints to limit the advance of the Taliban, have successfully defended two attacks along its perimeter over the last month.

No one was wounded during the last attack despite the volume of small arms fire.  

“The failure by the Taliban to overrun the village shows the strength and resolve of the Afghans to protect their families and villages against an insurgency that does not support their needs for security and stability” said Major Paul Oliver spokesman for the Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force-Afghanistan.  .


----------

